# Running: boring as heck



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Running: Not SO Bad After All I'm Finding*

Boy is it boring


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Do sprints or mountains sprints. Stop do push ups or chinups, situps etc and repeat.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Do sprints or mountains sprints. Stop do push ups or chinups, situps etc and repeat.


Ok then it's really hard.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

or get an mp3 player to keep your mind occupied as you run!


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Become an audiophile, they are the almost perfect match


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> or get an mp3 player to keep your mind occupied as you run!


Yeah I do this, it's fun running while listening to your choice music... until you started dancing around and get all self conscious about it then you act normal again


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Try swimming or cycling. Cardio is boring lol.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

And this is why I don't run.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

WhatWentWrong said:


> Try swimming or cycling. Cardio is boring lol.


Swimming or cycling would be classed as cardio workouts.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

get a treadmill and put it in front of the tv or jog in place maybe i dont know


----------



## asc (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree.
I used to love running, then I joined track in high school. Running became boring after that period in my life. Once in a great while I'll try running but it almost always has to be if someone else wants to go then I may try it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Esugi78 said:


> Yeah I do this, it's fun running while listening to your choice music... until you started dancing around and get all self conscious about it then you act normal again


You can adjust to each song's beat.


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

It's not boring to me, but it can be very lonely sometimes


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Running is cool actually, but i can't think of anything else but "pain pain pain" even when i listen to music. i mean, my minds not occupied at all. lol.
anyway, its not boring after 6 months and you see how your body changes.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

push yourself to do better, listen to music, focus on every footstep and every breathe you take, take pulse (run faster or run slower).


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I went running twice in 4 days(skipped two days because for some reason my legs were ungodly sore. I think I pushed myself a little too hard) and wow I feel great when I'm done. I feel good after walking for exercise but great after running.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is one reason i started hula hooping. I can keep that thing up for an hour.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

if its boring then your not challenging yourself. Try to run fast non-stop and see how far you can go, then try and beat it. the fun is trying to beat it! 
Its like a video game, its about the challenge!


----------



## DownhillRd (Jun 25, 2013)

Try joining a sport brah, work on social skills and exposure+ cardio. Great option if your competitive in nature, I forget about the pain and sweat when I get really involved in a match. Join casual of course if your worried about not being good enough or being hardcore.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DownhillRd said:


> Try joining a sport brah, work on social skills and exposure+ cardio. Great option if your competitive in nature, I forget about the pain and sweat when I get really involved in a match. Join casual of course if your worried about not being good enough or being hardcore.


I play soccer and I'm @#[email protected]#$ good at it.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Seemingly, many people enjoy running especially with music, friends, running clinics and indoor classes, beautiful scenery, and alternating it with other muscular endurance exercises, obstacles or levels of running.

If you have tried all suggestions and still find it boring no harm in doing something else for cardio. 

Though for me it does bore me now no matter what I do, along with spinning, ellipticals, treadmills (especially dislike) etc. and to a certain degree rowers and crankers (hand pedaling). I like swimming and at times aqua aerobics but only if it is very empty though I am not a huge fan of pool water and such.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Reckoner7 said:


> Swimming or cycling would be classed as cardio workouts.


I never said they weren't.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Try listening to music to occupy your mind. If you still feel bored, try a different sport (e.g. swimming, soccer, basketball,etc.)


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's the best exercise


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it's an age thing.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I found an this cool running app that had to do with zombies and it looked FANTASTIC. I gave up on running and broke my iPod before I bought it, though. :stu


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Go up to a really big dude kick him in the balls and run. That should make things a bit more interesting.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not that anyone cares but I have changed my attitude about running. I have been going every day for a week or so... also it's getting a bit easier


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Try lifting weights and doing other stationary things for cardio? Takes way less time and it's less impact. Granted there's nothing on earth that will replace being able to sprint at full speed for miles, but there are still better ways to spend time than running nonstop. Most people do it at a reduced pace anyway, which is kinda pointless other than the limited calories you burn...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cloister2 said:


> I went running twice in 4 days(skipped two days because for some reason my legs were ungodly sore. I think I pushed myself a little too hard) and wow I feel great when I'm done. I feel good after walking for exercise but great after running.


Make sure to stretch (gently!) before AND AFTER a run. The soreness is more thank likely from not stretching enough AFTER a run (I get it pretty often myself). The muscles aren't eased back to where they need to be and the lactic acid builds causing the soreness.

I usually run no more than two consecutive days - for times when I actually run three consecutive days to get back into a schedule, one of those is a reduced run on purpose!


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tomyx said:


> Try lifting weights and doing other stationary things for cardio? Takes way less time and it's less impact. Granted there's nothing on earth that will replace being able to sprint at full speed for miles, but there are still better ways to spend time than running nonstop. Most people do it at a reduced pace anyway, which is kinda pointless other than the limited calories you burn...


but weight lifting isn't cardio? what are other stationary things: stationary bike or jump roping? I lift weights but only twice a week. I hear cardio is good for improving depression.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I hate running. I need a reason to run. But im no sprinter. Though if its a soccer game I can go forever. Same with training for soccer. But never on my own. blech. LOL though I should get fit again.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> but weight lifting isn't cardio? what are other stationary things: stationary bike or jump roping? I lift weights but only twice a week. I hear cardio is good for improving depression.


There are different things such as exercises they do in the p90x and insanity workouts. Those are just examples, because the exercises aren't exclusively tied to workout tapes. Push-ups, crunches, mountain climbers, planks, jumping jacks, squat thrusts, etc. And there are a billion more and modified versions of everything to make it harder. Weight lifting is more about tearing muscle fiber by completely maxing out what you can lift so they can rebuild and either hold more blood or grow more lean muscle. You can combine the stationary cardio with weights. But I'm talking squat/deadlift/bench press type stuff.

As for it improving depression, I know I feel physically better when I do stomach crunches until I drop, or really anything that uses my muscles in a continuous manner. And it's hard to ignore the control you feel by getting in shape. Maybe people are going off endorphin highs or something. All I do know is you need to motivate yourself somehow to do exercises, and if it's one you hate, you're probably not going to do it, so try something else, or many other things so you don't get bored. Maybe swimming would be better, as that will really kick the crap out of you trying to do lap after lap. Or at least it does for me...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.zombiesrungame.com/

Your runs will be exciting 

Thank me later.


----------



## megb (Mar 28, 2013)

If/when you start getting bored with running, try listening to podcasts. It sounds so boring and unmotivating but I listen to trivia or history podcasts when I run. I just follow the story and forget I'm even running. I love running as it is but when I have a new podcast to listen to, I can't wait to get going!

Remembering how good you feel after a run is also great motivation.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> And this is why I don't run.


I am sure it has nothing to do with running being challenging.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I am sure it has nothing to do with running being challenging.


Not sure.. I just need variety and something really entertaining. But physically it is challenging, for me or I might just not be used to it.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> Not sure.. I just need variety and something really entertaining. But physically it is challenging, for me or I might just not be used to it.


Running is one of the most challenging exercises you can do. You are required to have insane fitness levels to be able to run for any significant length of time. Have you not tried running for at least a few minutes to find this out for yourself? lol


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Running is one of the most challenging exercises you can do. You are required to have insane fitness levels to be able to run for any significant length of time. Have you not tried running for at least a few minutes to find this out for yourself? lol


Yea, I go for runs sometimes. I suck though..because I don't enjoy it lol so I don't bother trying to get better at it..one day maybe :yes

However I love skipping rope I can go for really long times and I jump different ways, since I like switching it up....Makes it more entertaining for me ..I actually got a new awesome Nike weight jump rope love to do jump rope workouts or incorporate it to my usual workout.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe you could get a running buddy


----------



## disperse (Jul 15, 2013)

I think that running is absolutely terrifying, not boring at all! I live near the downtown and there are cars and traffic everywhere and I just get terribly anxious. Yeah but maybe you should listen to music.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 30, 2012)

Me personally I can't run when too many people are around. Try running on the beach if one is near or a nice out of the way country path. It can be nice if you try.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been through practically everything.

After getting 

catcalled
honked at
smokescreened
shouted at
nearly tripped by a passing motorcyclist
nearly run over by a bicyclist
nearly hit in the head by someone throwing a full water bottle out the window
nearly hit by a car trying to leave the parking lot of a grocery store....three times!
pulled over by the police......twice
while running in the city, you can get over any embarrassment while exercising :wink.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Man, I love running. Oh so so much! You gotta want it and have some type of attraction towards it (running). And if you don't and still think it's boring, you could always find ways to make it non-boring. And if those ways don't work, try a different type of cardio exercise. They're quite a few others out there that you might try and come to love.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been keeping it up for about 2 months now and running regularly. i lost over 10 lbs and my calves grew a lot. I found the steepest and highest hill in the area and run up it multiple times. The people who live on that street make comments like 'that's crazy'as I pass. I still have a way to go before I'm totally satisfied with the results though. Yesterday I took off running down the street and it was fast.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

I like sprinting, but that's about it. Getting to the point where I can fit as much oxygen into my lungs as possible, and then expanding that horizon, seems infinitely more useful. Low impact things like running up stairs are also good. Anything that relies almost solely on muscle groups rather than a constant shaking of your skeletal structure.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you play basketball or something like that?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

lifting weights is boring, running makes me feel complete, this is how I feel when I'm exercising, I exercise to lose the weight I gained from binge eating, my weight goes up and down


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

I prefer trail running over road or pavement (if you have any suitable footpath or woods near you.) I realise there is the safety issue of lonely spots - that's why you got to be fast!
Or there is fartlek, which translates as speed play (those Swedes!). You vary your pace with set markers, like lamposts, even vary your stride, skip, jump, generally arse about. Bystanders may call the police, though.
Why do people in cars shout stuff at joggers, it can't be that funny?


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Can you play basketball or something like that?


soccer


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Running is my mainstay*

I walk fast around town, belittling all little kiddies, women and men

They have legs and don't use 'em. They saunter.

Numbers are preferred to count cals to 1,000 per hour per machine. Counting reps are too boring for me. I earn my cardio goals and exceed it

Never done outside running. I love my bike. Not the usual aid to make walking a bit easier. I push myself in crowded places to zoom past, in between people, vehicles, to go fast at the limit of muscles, straining the squeaky brakes.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

DownhillRd said:


> Try joining a sport brah, work on social skills and exposure+ cardio. Great option if your competitive in nature, I forget about the pain and sweat when I get really involved in a match. Join casual of course if your worried about not being good enough or being hardcore.


I love sports bras! So sexxyy bobs!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Running can be the greatest when you get in the zone, have the right music playing, and your imagination is in overdrive.

Sometimes when I finish a good and long run, it's like I just defeated some boss in some video game. I slew that mthrfking dragon.


----------



## radagast (Oct 24, 2014)

i only enjoy running when i go on scenic routes because of the visual variety. if you have a nice trail or park near you, i’d suggest checking it out. most people tend to mind their own business there too.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

I prefer high intensity interval training type stuff. Even the "Insanity" dvd's are pretty fun, and I burn calories like 3x faster than I do on a treadmill or elliptical, so I'm not wasting my whole day. Plus you're working on your full body and building a little bit of strength you may be lacking, especially core work. Things are done in intervals so you're mixing it all up with lots of different exercises.

Ultimately, the best form of cardio is whatever you enjoy doing. But running isn't particularly good on the joints(I know there's tons of sources that also counter that "fact", but hey), and It's one of the slowest ways to burn calories.
If time isn't important to you, then I can see why running for burning calories would be worthwhile. I just always feel like I'm wasting my time running, knowing it's not really doing much for me compared to other things that consume less time.

Jogging on a hiking path is pretty fun,though. If lots of slow , steep climbing is involved you really get a work out, and it's less stress on your joints. There's usually no one around either, and if there is you'll be out of their line of sight quickly anyway!


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

I could never get into running. I tried it a few times, even jogging, but wasn't for me. I rather get my cardio workout from biking and swimming.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> catcalled
> honked at
> smokescreened
> shouted at
> ...


I've had all of those things happen too. I'll also add to the list...

- people flicking cigarette butts out their car window at you 
- getting caught in heavy rain and/or thunderstorms while miles away from home 
- suddenly having the urge to go while miles away from home because you made the mistake of eating poorly the night before
- accidentally venturing onto a road that's closed because of a block party while a bunch of people stare at you like you have seven heads
- having a slow paced long jog suddenly turn into a HIIT session because a loose dog started chasing you

I'd hardly describe running as boring :lol


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I love to run while listening to music. Makes me feel better for some reason.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Running became boring for me too so I joined a local runners meetup a few months ago. So now, I run while talking with strangers (work on my social anxiety) - that is never boring. However, haven't gone in a while because it's too cold to run. Can't wait till it warms up though!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> I've had all of those things happen too. I'll also add to the list...
> 
> - people flicking cigarette butts out their car window at you
> - getting caught in heavy rain and/or thunderstorms while miles away from home
> ...


I was chased half a block by a pipsqueak dog. I had to dive into a bush to avoid the little....

I was also recently pulled over by the cops (third time) at 7:30pm....for running in a bike lane, told "I'm not going to take you in, but you need to wear reflective clothing." Oddly enough, I was stopped in the exact same spot as the first time many years ago.


----------



## drunkmonkey (Mar 26, 2014)

Go to a boxing gym and do a class


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I was running regularly a couple months ago but then my knees started hurting, so I stopped and now months later my knees still hurt somedays. 

wtf did I do wrong? I would like to get back into running but I don't want to cause permanent damage and have to get like a metal kneecap or something when I'm older


----------

